# Questionnaire ft. My Sister



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Originally it was 15 minutes, for some reason now it's only 5?? I don't know, don't care, you got the main idea. 

_*VERY IMPORTANT NOTES:*_

# I might have put a little too much importance about responsibility in this video, because just this morning my sister pissed me off because she woke up before me and din't feed the dogs for an hour.

# Unrelated to the video itself, but I noticed I tend to be quite passive at times- I procrastinate stuff all the time and prefers to not do stuff just when I need to. Not sure if it goes against Je dom but I don't know, it's just something I had in mind lately. When it comes to everyday chores I do it all right away, but things I don't HAVE to do... It might take a while.

#LOOK HOW CUTE AND PRETTY MY SISTER IS

Tagging @Pressed Flowers @fair phantom @angelcat @Living dead @shinynotshiny @Greyhart @laurie17 @Princess Langwidere @Barakiel and @snakespeare because she seems cute


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

You are both cute and pretty! Well you have poise that gives you a sort of elegant kind of cute, but still!

I think ESTJ fits you. And yes your sister seems ESFP.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Your sister is adorable.  And you're beautiful, of course, but I think I've probably said that before to you too. Just in case -- you are gorgeous too, and elegant as Phantom said but "cute" at the same time  

That said, not sure about the video! Just some thoughts 

- You're definitely an SJ? Or at least a J, Je/Pi up front. 

- I'm trying to figure out if you're more like my sister or if I'm more like you. I type my sister as ESTJ, and of course I'm an ENFJ... 

- and I think you're more like me in your presentation? Your sister seems so unabashed, she's so natural in herself, and you are as well, but you're more ~flowing~. You're conscious of the camera, which she is as well, but you seem to be to a stronger extent. 

- This video also makes me wonder if my sister isn't an Se-dominant too. Gah. But that's unrelated to this I suppose  

So... yeah. I can see ESFJ better here than I have in your other videos, but I think that ESTJ could be right, I'm not really a good visual type reader. 

Dare I summon @emberfly, who we all know is the visual typing master here (excluding @Entropic ?)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Who is who?



fair phantom said:


> You are both cute and pretty! Well you have poise that gives you a sort of elegant kind of cute, but still!
> 
> I think ESTJ fits you. And yes your sister seems ESFP.


Nah. They are both Fe types. Sister (to the left?), ExTP I think. Fi types aren't as goofy and expressive as these two are.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Who is who?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. They are both Fe types. Sister (to the left?), ExTP I think. Fi types aren't as goofy and expressive as these two are.


Gray is the one with the hair down.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Entropic said:


> Who is who?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. They are both Fe types. Sister (to the left?), ExTP I think. Fi types aren't as goofy and expressive as these two are.


So hair up ~ ESTP hair down ~ ESFJ? ISFJ?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@fair phantom @Pressed Flowers @Entropic

Thank you all very much! Seems like I'm back on the xSFJ spectrum, perhaps ESFJ more so because phantom said ESTJ and not ISTJ, and flowers said Je/Pi

However, I do wonder about my sister- I've never considered ESTP because she's so F, but maybe I'm wrong? I mean, she is kinda like Maureen Johnson from RENT lol


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Gray Romantic said:


> @fair phantom @Pressed Flowers @Entropic
> 
> Thank you all very much! Seems like I'm back on the xSFJ spectrum, perhaps ESFJ more so because phantom said ESTJ and not ISTJ, and flowers said Je/Pi
> 
> However, I do wonder about my sister- I've never considered ESTP because she's so F, but maybe I'm wrong? I mean, she is kinda like Maureen Johnson from RENT lol


A big problem with this video is that I can't really type either of you because you are goofing around too much. It suggests Fe though.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> @fair phantom @Pressed Flowers @Entropic
> 
> Thank you all very much! Seems like I'm back on the xSFJ spectrum, perhaps ESFJ more so because phantom said ESTJ and not ISTJ, and flowers said Je/Pi
> 
> However, I do wonder about my sister- I've never considered ESTP because she's so F, but maybe I'm wrong? I mean, she is kinda like Maureen Johnson from RENT lol


I was trying to get a sense of what Entropic thought rather than necessarily agreeing. I think sisters can inspire silliness in each other so I'm not sure that it was Fe, or that it was Fe on both of your parts.

You do have a certain vibe that I associate more with Ni. I'm not sure. It is a shame youtube cut the video short.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Entropic sorry! My sister is a major goof ball and she dragged me along xD @fair phantom really? I think I'm a pretty solid SJ but maybe?

YouTube is stupid, but if made a video thread a while ago:

http://www.personalitycafe.com/what...3050-new-last-video-lets-finish-once-all.html


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

fair phantom said:


> I was trying to get a sense of what Entropic thought rather than necessarily agreeing. I think sisters can inspire silliness in each other so I'm not sure that it was Fe, or that it was Fe on both of your parts.
> 
> You do have a certain vibe that I associate more with Ni. I'm not sure. It is a shame youtube cut the video short.


The sister is definitely Fe. It comes across in the way she's trying to elicit reactions in the first place. Yes, siblings can goof around but believe me, not every sibling is goofy just because it's a sibling. How goofy you are is definitely related to your cognitive functions and what you prefer. Fi-Te is more low-key and teasing rather than being outright goofy.



Gray Romantic said:


> @Entropic sorry! My sister is a major goof ball and she dragged me along xD @fair phantom really? I think I'm a pretty solid SJ but maybe?
> 
> YouTube is stupid, but if made a video thread a while ago:
> 
> http://www.personalitycafe.com/what...3050-new-last-video-lets-finish-once-all.html


Can't see you as an ESTJ at all. Feeler definitely. Can't really type you based on the first video because of your language problems. It's difficult to tell what you are sincerely trying to express.

Second video, I don't see a thinker either. You are relying your entire self-perception and what type you are based on what someone else has said about you instead of formulating your own opinion of yourself and the theory. So not a thinker. Very much Fe logic also. I think Fe dom also. Your thinking is so lacking structure and is so scattered. See this a lot in Fe doms. It's the lack of Ti, pretty much. 

So ExFJ. I lean ENFJ though, because I don't really see you talking much about Si stuff in it. You so struggle with definitions though.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Entropic said:


> The sister is definitely Fe. It comes across in the way she's trying to elicit reactions in the first place. Yes, siblings can goof around but believe me, not every sibling is goofy just because it's a sibling. How goofy you are is definitely related to your cognitive functions and what you prefer. Fi-Te is more low-key and teasing rather than being outright goofy.


If Fe is about being goofy, she's definitely Fe. She's not just a goofball around me, but around EVERYONE.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Entropic said:


> The sister is definitely Fe. It comes across in the way she's trying to elicit reactions in the first place. Yes, siblings can goof around but believe me, not every sibling is goofy just because it's a sibling. How goofy you are is definitely related to your cognitive functions and what you prefer. Fi-Te is more low-key and teasing rather than being outright goofy.


oh of course not all siblings are that way, which is why I said _can_.  I agree that the sister was clearly trying to get reactions the way Fe would. 

@Gray Romantic tertiary Fe can seem more Feel-y than Auxiliary Fi. Do you think this could be the case with your sister?


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd like to add that you responded in one of my threads, and it seems that you don't really understand Si. Si is not really a memory.

Therefore, I think you should consider other than SJ types 

Si/Ni is confusing, easy to miss.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@fair phantom I think it might! Especially now when she's a teenager... *frown* WHERES MY LITTLE GIRL??? @woogiefox I think I do understand Si, but what you described in your thread didn't really sound Ni to me. Or I might just be biased because I want anyone intelligent as a sensor, so who knows?  I think SJ is most likely, but I definitely have my mind open for more opinions!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

See, if you two had been Fi-Te, you would be more focused on the actual task at hand and would answer the questions etc. You're not. You're more focused on the socializing itself and the expressiveness of feelings. Fe.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

arkigos used Alladin as an example of tertiary Fe and how it can overshadow Ti. I agree with arkigos on Alladin's type as an ESTP also:






Another example would be actor Hugh Grant. He very often depicts ESTPs. Recently saw some parts of Music and Lyrics and the way he manages interpersonal relationships is a great example of tertiary Fe:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Entropic said:


> See, if you two had been Fi-Te, you would be more focused on the actual task at hand and would answer the questions etc. You're not. You're more focused on the socializing itself and the expressiveness of feelings. Fe.


So for now, you think xxFJ? Or perhaps xxTP?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

gray romantic said:


> so for now, you think xxfj? Or perhaps xxtp?


ENFJ. If not ENFJ, then INFJ, but I see it as less likely.

You want an example of an ESTJ, it'd be this guy:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Entropic said:


> ENFJ. If not ENFJ, then INFJ, but I see it as less likely.
> 
> You want an example of an ESTJ, it'd be this guy:


Hmmm, interesting! Why Ni over Si?


----------

